# Found a young pigeon that won't fly.



## barry99 (Jul 10, 2011)

Hi, i rescued a young/juvenile pigeon that i found sitting in the street.I have been looking after it for a few days and feeding it.It looks healthy as far as i can tell, its wings seem ok, but it can't fly any higher than knee high. I let it out into the yard this morning to see if it wanted to fly away and it just walked about and didn't seem interested in flying away. I want to make sure it gets back to health, but the problem is i have a big dog and its difficult to keep them both seperated.What can i do?


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

first post some pic's so we can see about how old it really is.. then people will be able to answer your questions better.


----------



## barry99 (Jul 10, 2011)

*Photos of the pigeon*

Here are some photos of the pigeon i found, he seems young because he has still got a pink bump on his beak, although he is full sized.I don't know much about pigeons but i have rescued a few in the past that flew away.


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

oh he/she is cutie and healthy from what i see, he must have been learning to fly and got lost..is he / she eating seeds at this age should be eating on it's own, you can get seeds and peck with your fingers and he/she will think you are eating and pick it up. is he/she drinking water? if you've had pigeons before you should know what to do  just keep him for now check on him to make sure he / she isn't sick...good luck


----------



## barry99 (Jul 10, 2011)

*Thanks but why can't he fly.*

Thanks for the help.The pigeons we had before were older and had been poisoned by the local council. We didnt keep them for long because they wanted to get away as soon as they were ok.
I am a bit worried that it does not seem to want to fly, is that normal? he can flap around the room at knee hight but thats all.is it just because he is young and does not know how to fly? or is he sick?


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

could be he just isn't ready yet. take a few pic's of his / her "poo" droppings so people on here can see it and we can tell you if he / she is sick or not. Is he/ she eating and drinking water? is he/ she active or does it sleep alot? those are things we need to know.and keep posting pic's, oh the right wing you said his / her wings are find but i see it is down a little does he / she flap both together and are they normal set, meaning both go up & down same level, or does he / she only raise that right one so far?


----------

